# Long nails, a problem?



## perlita (Jan 6, 2012)

My dog, like most dogs, HATES getting her nails cut. She totally flips out. I try to desensitize her by showing her the clippers and letting her sniff them and giving her pats. Then as soon as I clip one nail, she freaks out again for another week. I can only get one nail clipped per week, if that. 

Is there really anything that bad about long nails? I take her running on the street so I suppose they do file down some. She actually chews her back nails which is a relief for me, since I only have to do the front ones. Are there health problems with long nails?


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

From what I've read overgrown nails can cause pain and are more likely to break. Nails that are too long can cause a dog to walk with a different gait, causing unneeded stress on their limbs which can eventually lead to arthritis and other problems with movement.

I recommend a dremel that you slowly introduce. My dog finds it much less distressing than nail clippers.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Butters can be really bad when it comes to getting her nails cut...so I definitely feel your frustration. On a good day, I can clip about maybe 5 nails.

One thing to try is to desensitize them to the object - so have the nail clippers around her a lot, pick it up, hold it, put it in her crate -she'll probably end up playing with them. don't leave her alone with them though.

Also try touching her paws when she's with you, so she gets used to the sensation, and then touching the cold metal clipper to the paw, then treat. Repeat, repeat repeat.

The other best thing to do, is wait after they've had a really long day - after a nice swim at the beach, or right before they are going to bed and you can see their eyes getting droopy, and they generally have less energy - this is an easier time to start clipping, versus doing it first thing in the morning when they have tons of energy lol The fight they put up is more bearable, and they tend to be less freaked out about it.

In every case, clip, then treat, clip, then treat. and try to be assertive when you clip them - the best groomers are able to tell the dog they're the boss, and that they won't get away with it by squirming = for some reason, butters doesn't mind at all when her groomer clips her nails, but anyone else, she will squirm.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Muggsy was like that when I got him. Touching his feet would send him into a panic. A panicking 90lb dog is not a good scene.

As Chubby said, it's a really slow process to get her used to the clippers. Take it slow and treat her for every step. If she looks at the clippers, give her a treat. Do this 10 times a day for 3 days. Work up to touching her somewhere neutral with the clippers, give a treat. Do that for several days, and as long as she's calm about it, move up to touching her feet with the clippers, give a treat. If she acts upset or fights you on it, move back to the last thing she was okay with.

Before you trim her nails, go to a groomer and even if the groomer doesn't clip her nails, have the groomer show you how to do it. (Offer to pay the price of a nail trim for this.) If you accidentally hurt Perlita, you'll undo all that hard work. Also, make sure her feet aren't otherwise damaged. Check her pads and in between her toes. Look for red, raw skin or any little rocks or cuts or splinters that could be hurting her.

Long nails absolutely are a problem. They can really hurt her little feet and cause long term damage to the structure of the foot.

Good luck!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

yes long nails can and do cause many issues. They can literally deform a dogs whole foot structure if kept to long over time.

Id start slowly working with her. a few short sessions every day. Such as having the nail clippers out, teaching her to touch them or so to know they are not to be feared. treat heavily ect.


----------



## Bully Pitbull (Feb 4, 2012)

yes without any doubt >> it makes big problem >> cuz dogs wonna make some move , In particular the toy dogs you know playing running and something like that , 3 months ago my dog had Surgery when hi's nail cut off >> and The reason of that cuz i didn't Cut he's nail befor gهtting longer >> In short don't wait until these happens to your dog and take him to the Veterinarian right now >> good luck pro


----------

